# 4-T. Außenborder Welches Oil ??



## Samyber (17. März 2005)

Hallo,
könnt ihr mich als nicht wissenden mal aufklären welches Oil ich für einen Johnson 8 PS 4 T. Außenborder benutzen kann?  ;+ 
Laut Handbuch ist für Getriebe das OMC Ultra-HPF Getriebeoil vorgesehen
und als Motoroil Ultra 4-Stroke Crankcase Oil.
Tut es auch das normale Pkw-Oil und wenn ja welches ?  |kopfkrat


----------



## Albatros (17. März 2005)

*AW: 4-T. Außenborder Welches Oil ??*

Moin Samyber#h

eine gute Wahl wäre wohl das 10W-30. Ob nun Tankstellenöl, oder Öl aus dem Fachhandel (Wassersport) das überlasse ich Dir. Bei dem Öl aus dem Fachhandel
weisst Du, daß es sich um ein teilsynthetisches Hochleistungs Motorenöl handelt,
bei dem Zeugs von der Tankstelle;+ Wenn man bedenkt, wie lange man mit einem Liter Motorenöl bei 4-taktern hin kommt, würde ich an den 2-3 Euros nicht mehr sparen...


----------



## Samyber (17. März 2005)

*AW: 4-T. Außenborder Welches Oil ??*

Danke für deine Antwort.

Nur das ist eben das Problem, hier in NMS gibt es nämlich kein
"Wassersportfachhandel" (ich kenne jedenfalls keinen #c ),
deshalb meine Frage nach dem Motor- und Getriebeoil aus dem
PKW-Bereich, denn das bekomme ich an jeder Ecke.

Nur kann ich mit den Spezifikationen: OMC Ultra HPF oder OMC Hi-Vis bei dem
Getriebeoil nichts anfangen,genauso wie bei dem Motoroil SAE 10W-30 *SG*
bzw. SAE 10W-30 *SH* wie in der Betriebsanleitung beschrieben! #c


----------



## Bauer (18. März 2005)

*AW: 4-T. Außenborder Welches Oil ??*

Hallo Samyber,
mein Eindruck ist, daß die Motorenhersteller mit ihren "eigenen" Ölen ein ziemlich gutes Geschäft machen, besonders beim Getriebeöl - Apothekenpreise! (Ähnlich wie bei Tintenpatronen für Drucker).
Für meinen Motor (Evinrude 70 PL4) nehme ich Öl aus dem Autozubehör-Handel.
Für den Motor 10W40 und für das Getriebe 80W90 GL4. (In der Betriebsanleitung steht, man solle "gutes" 90er Öl nehmen, wenn die Hausmarke nicht verfügbar ist.) Das 80W90 ist etwas teurer, aber im kalten Zustand dünnflüssiger und das ist sicher ein Vorteil.
Die Marke spielt meiner Meinung nach keine grosse Rolle, man muss ja nicht gerade das billgste nehmen.
Beim Getriebe ist das wichtigste, dass man regelmässig darauf achtet, dass kein Wasser eingedrungen ist (Öl wird milchig), sonst nützt das beste Öl nichts.
Herzliche Grüsse
Bauer


----------



## Samyber (18. März 2005)

*AW: 4-T. Außenborder Welches Oil ??*

Na, dann weiß ich ja was ich zu kaufen hab`! #6 

Ach und ein herzliches willkommen on Board !!
And have fun!! |welcome:


----------

